# What is the most romantic song ever written?



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

This song is probably very romantic because of it's lyrical strength and I think every introvert is bound to appreciate it. It's written as a comedic song, but it's in actuality an attack at the kind of shallow love that seems all too common in our present society. It's a Dutch song, so I'll post the lyrics and the translation in English.

*Harry Jekkers* - I love me (translation)

_I love... me
is never heard being sung
I love me
is never said
but I love me is what I'm going to sing
because I love me, only me and I really mean it ,hehehehe

I love me, because I'm trustworthy
I love me, I can be accounted for
I love me, at least I can be build upon
I love me and I'm never gonna let me go

I'm staying with me and not for a short while
I'm staying with me forever and ever
am even willing to give my life for myself
I'm staying with me until death does me part!

I love you
I sometimes say that too
I love you babe, and I really mean it
but I love you, I'll only say in front of the mirror
that way I love you comes back to me again, heeey!

I love me, me, me
and nobody else, yeah yeah!
because I'm by far the funniest I know, jeuh
I don't really need to change myself for myself either
I love me, just the way I am

Because I love you
usually means: 
babe, here are my problems, solve 'em, jeuh
I live in hell; I expect the heaven from you (yeah)
you're giving away the hell, no thanks
bugger off

because loving someone else,
that's something you only need
because you don't love yourself enough
'I love you' makes the other redundant
because true love, belief me, always begins
with yourself

Because I love you
isn't the key to the other
but I love me, although it sounds blunt and bad
because who truly loves himself, really gives something precious
when he says 'I love you' to someone else_

*Harry Jekkers* - Ik hou van mij

_Ik hou van.. mij
hoor je nooit zingen
Ik hou van mij
wordt nooit gezegd
maar ik hou van mij
ga ik toch zingen
want ik hou van mij, van mij alleen en ik meen het echt, hehehehe!

Ik hou van mij, want ik ben te vertrouwen
Ik hou van mij, van mij kan ik op aan
Ik hou van mij, op mij kan ik tenminste bouwen
Ik hou van mij en ik laat mij nooit meer gaan!

Ik blijf bij mij, en niet voor even
Ik blijf bij mij, voor eeuwig en altijd
ben zelfs bereid mijn leven voor mezelf te geven
ik blijf bij mij, totdat de dood mij scheidt!

Ik hou van jou
zeg ik soms ook wel
Ik hou van jou, schat en ik meen het echt
maar ik hou van jou zeg ik alleen maar voor de spiegel
zo komt ik hou van jou weer bij mezelf terecht, heeey!

Ik hou van mij, van mij, van mij
en van geen ander, yeah yeah!
Want ik ben verreweg, de leukste die ik ken, jeuh
Ik hoef mezelf zonodig ook van mij niet te veranderen
ik hou van mij mezelf, gewoon zo als ik ben

Want ik hou van jou
betekent meestal:
schat, hier heb je mijn problemen, los maar op, jeuh!
ik leef in een hel en verwacht van jou de hemel (ja)
Je geeft de hel weg, dank je wel zeg,
rot lekker op

Want houden van een ander,
dat heb jij alleen maar nodig
omdat je niet genoeg kan houden van jezelf
Hou van jou joh, maak de ander overbodig,
want ware liefde, geloof me, begint áltijd
bij jezelf

want ik hou van jou is niet de sleutel tot de ander
maar ik hou van mij, al klinkt het bot en slecht
want wie van zichzelf houdt, die geeft pas echt iets kostbaars
als ie ik hou van jou tegen een ander zegt _

*And here's the low quality youtube version with a very poor translation:*


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't think any love song has made me feel as fuzzy inside as Empire of Light by Tin Hat Trio. It's adorable.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm surprised this hasn't shown up yet:







But for a literally romantic piece, this is definitely my favourite:






Such a beautiful piece. Just jump to 03:48 or 19:55 and feel the love.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Filigeedreamer (Sep 4, 2010)

How can you choose just one?

(these are the main ones which have stayed with me.)


























Filigee a secret romantic? Never!

:wink:


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Each piece defines my relationship to love/romance in their own particular way:


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Monochromone no Kiss.I don't like the translation from youtube at all... don't watch the video below. click this link: http://www.animedreaming.tv/kuroshitsuji-episode-22/ go to after the first 1 minute 40 seconds of teh video.


----------



## AlexOrgasmic (Feb 6, 2011)

There are a few that I can think of.






In a terribly depressing way, "Goodbye My Lover" by James Blunt.















Most adorkable-


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm sorry, but *El Paso *sung by Marty Robbins is the only song that has almost made me cry.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Pure romance.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

This one. It's lyrics are a little bit minimalist, but it's all about how a boy and girl can go beyond the limits of traditional morality, and the decremental limiting societal constructs that it has been imposed from to live purely by the will to power together. 






Is it bad that I'm only half joking?


----------

